# New pikes



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Just wanted to share a couple shots of my new Crenicichla sp. "Bellycrawler". This is such an under appreciated pike . . . they are totally obnoxious :thumb: Anyone have any fun experiences with them? I am hoping for a spawn in the next little while.




























Thanks for looking


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

They are great little pikes. Will take on anything in the tank no matter how big. Good luck on the spawn.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

beautiful fish...


----------



## remi (Apr 16, 2007)

cool little pikes. have not personally kept them yet. I have a young Saxatillis pike and I think it is becoming my favorite fish!


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you 

I would tell anyone to try them out, they mostly stay to themselves, but, are VERY interactive with eachother.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I had one for a while, had him in a 15 gallon for a couple months until he was big enough for my 90 gallon... He took on my firemouth regularly, and I conquer, they aren't afraid of ANYONE and are very obnoxious






Sadly this tank is no longer... it leaked  and the pike had to be returned (he took over the whole tank soon after this video was shot haha)


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is a shot of the Atabapo II's that they live with. They had some serious hole in the head before I got them, they are starting to heal up a bit already.


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautifull pikes Ray! I wish i had more room in my aquarium for those guys


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks very much! I think you should make some room


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice photography Ray :thumb:


----------



## little_b10 (Jan 29, 2008)

I wish I could get photos of my pike like that. those are great.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks very much. Just takes some practice and fiddling with settings till you get to the desired results. I am still a long way from where I want to be :lol:


----------



## rpl231 (May 3, 2011)

RayQ,

How big is our tank?
I have one of those and know where I can get another but only have a 37 gallon tank.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

3' X 3' X 20" (approximately)

I would have reservations about a non-bonded pair of belly crawlers in a 37gallon tank personally, but, you never really know what is going to work. opcorn:


----------



## rpl231 (May 3, 2011)

You were right. I picked up the other one at the store( they were tank mates when I picked up the first one a month ago), and the new one has been picking on the other one.

I had initially thought the re introduction was a success as they looked really good together.

I have been trying to get my first one off of a strictly feeder fish diet but decided to put some roseys in the tank to create a diversion and keep the harrassing down. I might have to get rid of one.

Can you help me understand what a matched pair is?


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Awesome! I had a belly crawler when I was about 10. Super fun fish.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

> Can you help me understand what a matched pair is?


This means that the "pair" has bonded/accepted each other, usually this will lead to at the very least breeding attempts.

Try to add a bunch of decorations, so they can't always see each other, they usually won't want to destroy what they don't see. They may eventually accept each other, but, not likely unless there is a male and female.


----------



## rpl231 (May 3, 2011)

Yea, I feel horrible looking in my aquarium seeing how miserable and stressed my first pike is.
The only thing I can do see if I can find a home for one of them.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Ask your LFS if you can return one pike for store credit.


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

RayQ said:


> Just wanted to share a couple shots of my new Crenicichla sp. "Bellycrawler". This is such an under appreciated pike . . . they are totally obnoxious :thumb: Anyone have any fun experiences with them? I am hoping for a spawn in the next little while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, one of these just ate one of my Kribensis last night (tried). Still killed it.

Just got the pikes yesterday (4" or so).


----------

